

MediaTemple down for 30+ hours - rwebb
http://blog.robwebb2k.com/2007/10/02/mediatemple-meltdown/

======
stillmotion
Sick of Dreamhost, I turned to MediaTemple today. I knew that spending an
extra $7 on my existing $10-a-month bill wouldn't be a problem, but I just had
a bad feeling about it.

I successfully switched 12 domain names in under 3 hours, and focused on
getting mail and everything else working. As I was working it struck me, why
the hell did I sign up with this host? Understanding that their (GS) systems
are based on one domain, with a piggy back system of extra "containers" for
applications, I realized that I bought myself into a crappy host that I will
not enjoy throughout my time with them.

I am not hating on (MT), but as a liberal developer, I believe that XPanel
with a pretty skin is not the host for me.

~~~
rms
What's wrong with Dreamhost?

~~~
stillmotion
The MySQL server isn't keeping up with my framework's queries.

~~~
dcurtis
They will work with you on getting moved to a faster/better server. They fixed
everything for me within twenty minutes of my email.

------
DocSavage
Grid servers are a cool idea, but there haven't been good reports on either
mosso or mediatemple. (See webhostingtalk.com) Last time I checked, the grids
didn't run all the software a standard VPS would run, and they also frequently
had issues. Has anyone had a good experience running on a grid, i.e., one that
was better than a collection of dedicated machines or VPSes?

------
patrickg-zill
Can I ask (as someone who runs a small colocation-oriented provider), what set
of criteria do you use and what is a typical budget for your sites?

------
mariorz
+1 with this, particularly sucks for anyone on (mt) working on a fb app since
the latency makes fb's proxy time out.

~~~
rwebb
fb seems like the most likely thing i can think of that made them implode if
they truly had a "spike in demand"

------
rms
MediaTemple is incredibly mediocre but no one else gives you a TB of bandwidth
for $17/month.

~~~
nickb
Have you actually tried to use the whole TB? :) I think this deal is along the
lines of "unlimited" internet that cable companies offer and "unlimited"
hosting that many shared hosts "provide."

~~~
rms
No, I haven't come close, I just got suckered in when I was looking at
different hosting companies and they had the best numbers. One difference
between them and other "unlimited" hosting is that I think they do mean it --
I asked them if they had a simultaneous connection limit or any of the tricks
other shared hosting providers used to cut people off that use to much
bandwidth and they said no.

I would switch to a $20/month VPS like slicehost that provides a tenth as much
bandwidth but I don't really need to set up my own services at this point and
I don't have much motivation to switch, though I really should before my
startup is launched. Latency is kind of bad too, my sites just feel slow when
they load.

~~~
jamongkad
What host would that be? url please? :D

~~~
rms
the first one is <http://www.mediatemple.com> and the second one is
<http://www.slicehost.com>

------
thomasswift
slicehost is great, if your not 'in with in crowd' to get free hosting from
mt.

if you pay(money) for it, you'll at some pay(downtime) for it.

I'm speaking from shared hosting/grid experience, not their dedicated stuff

------
PStamatiou
slightly unrelated, but I have been on a few mid to high-spec (mt) (dv) boxes
for a few years and haven't had any big problems other than things I inflicted
upon myself like trying to install PHP5 or a new OS.

------
rwebb
we're switching to M5

<http://www.m5hosting.com/>

great prices and great service so far

------
tzury
slicehost are great <http://www.slicehost.com/>

~~~
stillmotion
I believe that is my new choice in a host.

